# riverine forces



## cdestroyer (Nov 24, 2019)

there is very large site with lots of info told by those who were there. www.mrfa.org


----------



## Llynn (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks. Interesting stuff about the brown water Navy.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 28, 2019)

Yea, cdestroyer thanks for link
semi-friend at work had fat book on brown navy, many years ago.  that was only one I've ever seen.  He was a tad 'screwed up,' but that was not discussed.

Saw 'Das Boat' yesterday, that is the best Submarine movie, loved how the
sub was searching the Atlantic for conveys, found nothing.  Surfaced in force 10 gale, another U-boat was a few 100 yards from them.  The only boat they could locate.
'We patrol the ocean and the only think we can find is another sub, darn lucky
we didn't have a collision.'
Love the movie, no pretty boys, hard-ass sailors trying to do  their job in extreme environments.
No hero's, just swabies doing as directed Regardless Of Circumstances.

It is on the web.


----------



## oldman (Dec 3, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Yea, cdestroyer thanks for link
> semi-friend at work had fat book on brown navy, many years ago.  that was only one I've ever seen.  He was a tad 'screwed up,' but that was not discussed.
> 
> Saw 'Das Boat' yesterday, that is the best Submarine movie, loved how the
> ...


I thought “K19–The Widowmaker” was the best sub movie I watched. I also liked “Run Silent, Run Deep,” but that movie is really old. 
In K19, I thought Liam set up the seaman that wanted to take over the sub. What do you think?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 31, 2020)

cdestroyer said:


> there is very large site with lots of info told by those who were there. www.mrfa.org


I've visited that site, I was in the "brown water ARMY"....


----------



## jerry old (Aug 31, 2020)

Nathan:  good site, lots of info-thanks.....how come so little is mentioned on Brown Water Navy?


----------

